# Where's the real APBT



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Only one of these dogs is an American Pit Bull Terrier. Can you tell who is real and who is fakin it. Witch one do you think is the real APBT.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

i can't see no Image


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

either 3rd to last one or last one!

im bad at this


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess it's just me. i can not see any Images on the OP.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

B.Mamba said:


> I guess it's just me. i can not see any Images on the OP.


how bout now?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you considering AmStaff in the same category as APBT? Im goin 1(could be a POS) or 3(could be a scott type AMBULLDG) 4 looks APBT looks like a snipey dogo aswell.


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

kg420 said:


> how bout now?


Nope could be the strict firewall at work or somthing?
Anyway,put there weight i can tell you wich is the real APBT


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i was the first vote  tricky pics tho... i dunno...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa I"m not sure i dont think any of em are i win


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> whoa I"m not sure i dont think any of em are i win


One of them is a real APBT I promise but only one. you lose. :woof:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol no jk I went with numbero uno


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL for sure... :clap: but #4 is shaped very similar to









Czar said:


> whoa I"m not sure i dont think any of em are i win


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> LOL for sure... :clap: but #4 is shaped very similar to


I can see this pic


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I think #1.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i go with 1 too i think


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i wanna see full body shots side by side to get a better idea of size  am i being too difficult?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

1dog said:


> i go with 1 too i think


copy cat


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

is #4 a staffordshire bull terrier? 7 doesn't really do it for me, i say 1?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm saying number 4


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

im going with number 4


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

All the pictures are hard to see structure because they are not at good angles but I would say number 4. Are they an APBT or are they pitterstaffs? 4 looks like the closest but is that nose blue or is it just me? Many times but not always blue is related to bully or AST.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i picked number 8


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

4 is the winner!


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

tricky pictures. i'll go for 3


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i said 4, hahaha.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

HAHA your all wrong she's sleeping in my bed now LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I vote Marty's Lil Bit.. **Taking a bow**


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i said 3.....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I voted #3 as well


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok guys are you ready.

#1 Staffy Bull









#2 American Bully









#3 Scott American Bulldog









#4 American Pit Bull Terrier 









#5 Johnson American Bulldog









#6 Cane Corso 









#7 Dogo Argentino









So how did you do?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I won... #8 it is LOL

#8


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

#8 lil bit gets the prize 
you win


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

kg420 said:


> #8 lil bit gets the prize
> you win


LOL I was just having fun


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love lil bit thats one great lookin girl


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I'll be damned.. I almost picked #4 too.. It still looks a little sketchy to me though..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH im the booooooomb


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

check first page I picked eight


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow for a Newbie I'm proud I picked #4. Guess I've been spending too much time on this board.


----------



## damageplan (Nov 20, 2009)

4 or 1...........


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I went with #3. 4 looked familiar BTW


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think #4


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lil bit looks sooooooo good.
she amazes me marty!


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I promise I didn't look at any of the posts until after I voted. I got it! I've always been pretty good at these. They're fun!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah - I was kinda stuck between a couple of them. In all fairness, #1 is not a totally traditional SBT face - it looks very 'pit bull' in that angle.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i picked 3 boo on me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

WOW I'm getting GOOD! I guessed every breed that "wasnt" but I got so mixed up on 3 and 4... I wanted to vote for both! lol I asked my man for a 2nd opinion and he said 3.. so I said "yeah i was thinking 3" Darn.. I was so close to picking 4!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

that was fun! LOL For all of you who picked the scott type AMBULLDOG... now do you see how they could be mistaken for an APBT when they bite someone? Theres an AMBULLDOG kennel In B-ville OKLA, that has dogs registered as both, HTF??? Gave some good hints, suprised to see more people picked the AmBullDg over the AmStaff.. If it wasn't all white #4 would be a good AmStaff, but all white is not an AKC accepted color; is that right?


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I went with number 1, thought about picking number 4 but thought it was a trick


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought it was 1 or 3, but I thought 1 for sure


----------

